# ANMAC Assessment



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear All,

I am a graduate nurse from India and got RN license from Australia. The first week of this month I have submitted the documents for ANMAC assessment. Anybody knows that how much time it will take now. They are telling 14 weeks or above. And what is the processing time for expression of interest and visa now. I have applied for subclass 189.


----------



## manpreetgala (Dec 15, 2013)

vincyjchittettu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a graduate nurse from India and got RN license from Australia. The first week of this month I have submitted the documents for ANMAC assessment. Anybody knows that how much time it will take now. They are telling 14 weeks or above. And what is the processing time for expression of interest and visa now. I have applied for subclass 189.


Hi
U can not apply 189 until suitable skill assessment. You need to have assessment from ANMAC and minimum time is 3 months.
I received my assessment after 3 month 2 weeks.
Get your assessment and then you can apply any visa I mean 189 or 190.


----------



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

*ANMAC processing*

Hai,

After getting your ANMAC assessment how many days it has taken to get the visa (all processing including expr. of interest).


----------



## manpreetgala (Dec 15, 2013)

*hi*



vincyjchittettu said:


> Hai,
> 
> After getting your ANMAC assessment how many days it has taken to get the visa (all processing including expr. of interest).


I have applied my EOI..I am waiting depends on which visa u will choose on ur EOI.
I chose 189....diffrent visas have diffetrnt time lines

check both on 
this link
Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
hope will help u


----------



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ey.rhiana (Jun 17, 2014)

Mine took 15 weeks.hope you hear soon


----------



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

Hai,

15 weeks for getting visa or ANMAC assessment? and when you got the visa?


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone
Hoping you can help me with my queries
I am a RN from India, registered in Australia and applied for Modified Assessment for 189 with ANMAC.
Had a query regarding Professional references once invited for 189.

Once Invited do you need to upload your references again for CO to review or just the LOD from ANMAC should suffice??
As far as my understanding Skill assessment LOD will have my experience assessed has I have already submitted the required professional reference format while applying to ANMAC for gaining extra points for migration.
My problem is I have some how managed to get references from concerned managers as I have worked in 4 different hospitals back in India over the period of 4 years and and few of them seems to be too busy to right down a reference and are quite annoying. I hope I wouldn't need the reference again for the purpose of CO reviews. Your reply will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.\
Regards
Blessy


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

also if any one has already applied for 189/190.. could you pls list the documents required...


----------



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

Hai,

According to my experience I didn't submit the professional reference for filing 189 visa application. The agency required the copies of educational, experience certificates and PCC (not required now). I have lodged my visa application on last 28th and waiting for a CO.


----------



## bethel_pune (May 1, 2014)

Hello guys, Had a query regarding Modified skill Assessment for Registered Nurse. I got a positive skill assessment from ANMAC as Registered Nurse Critical Care and Emergency on 3-Jun-2014, but there is some confusion regarding same.
They have assessed by work ex as 2.8 yrs (until 23rd Feb 2014) as Critical Care and Emergency Nurse and 1.2 years as Registered Nurse-NEC (as I worked as Nurse Educator with previous employer). I got a invitation to apply for 189 visa. Understand that DIAC will consider only 3 yrs of overseas experience for additional 5 points under certain ANZSCO code. 
Will there be any problem if I apply for visa selecting ANZSCO Code as Registered Nurse Critical and emergency.

Also I am still working as Registered nurse with relevant experience under critical care and emergency with my present employer for which i had given supporting until 23 feb 2014 while applying for modified assessment. So my present experience sums up to 3.1 years under Critical Care and Emergency and 1.2 years as RN-NEC.
I will be uploading Still working Certificate from my present employer to DIAC.

Kindly advise whether this should suffice for additional 5 points or will there be any problem.

Regards
Blessy


----------



## cronysansu (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi,

I need you suggestion Regarding ANZSCO code to use for my experience letter. I work on ICU and ER for 2 yr in one hospital and over 1 yr in medical ward in other. Hope for you response.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Anybody got their LOD reissued after a revaluation of their experiences. If so whether they have put same date as of assessment date commencement and reissued date????

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitish.nicdevil (16 d ago)

Hi, I Received a LOD with a wrong University name on the document. How sooner does ANMAC changes the mistake and provide a new one? Anybody had any experience with this type of issue. Thanks


----------

